# Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas



## mike0714 (11. August 2007)

Hallo,
war einer von euch nochmal an der Maas seit dem Giftunfall am 4.8.2007 Angeln|bigeyes.
mfg
mike0714


----------



## kingkarfen (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

hallo mike ich hab gehört das angel im moment verboten ist mfg


----------



## krauthis7 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

hy wir warten mittwoch mit dem boot in wessem -roermond  tote fische haben wir keine gesehen nur 2 mal ist einer gesprungen gefangen haben wir auch nigs .gruß


----------



## Roofblei (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

moin

Haben es in den letzten Tagen ein paar mal probiert
leider ohne erfolg.Nicht einen einzigen Fisch gefangen.
da wir eigentlich bei jedem Ansitz etwas erbeuten konnten
stellt sich natürlich die Frage: sind wir zu doof zum Angeln 
oder sind die Auswirkungen des Giftunfalls so schlimm das es 
wieder Jahre dauern wird bis wir wieder einen vernünftigen 
Bestand haben.

Traurig aber wahr.        :v

gruss


----------



## mike0714 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

Sonst noch wer da gewesen|bigeyes.
mfg
mike0714


----------



## Milka75 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war letzte Woche Mittwoch da, aber der Fang war bescheiden. Ein paar Barsche, Rotaugen und Bresen, aber alles andere als berauschend.

Gestern waren mit mit 10 Mann da und 3 kg waren das meiste.

Das hat meiner Meinung nach aber wenig mit dem Unfall in Belgien zutun. In den letzten Wochen wird generell sehr schlecht gefangen


----------



## mike0714 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

Hallo Milka75
Wo warst du den Angeln in Maastricht oder Roermond ?
Habt ihr auch auf Raubfisch geangelt.
mfg
mike0714


----------



## Milka75 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

Hi Mike,

ich angel meistens in der Nähe von Venlo.
Hechte fangen wir selten, Zander öfter mal. Ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich bzw wir fast immer nur feedern.


----------



## Boerni72 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

Hallo zusammen,
wir werden morgen mal unser Glück probieren, ich will hoffen, daß die Auswirkungen in der Umgebung von Wessem nicht so schlimm sind. Es ist schon traurig wenn ich die Antworten hier lese. Ich denke schon, daß nach dem Unfall bei Lüttich einiges weinger an Fisch in der Maas schwimmen wird. Man kann nur hoffen, daß  das Ausmaß nicht zu groß auf die Tierwelt an und in der Maas ist. s sind ja nicht nur die Fische, die davon betroffen sind.


----------



## DidiNRW (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

So ein Mist.

Habe Urlaub und wollte die Tage mal zu den Maas Seen Nähe Roermond zum angeln.

Bereich Rijkelse Bemden bis Austerberge Plas

Die Seen sind ja meiner Meinung in Verbindung mit der Maas,
von daher sollte doch sicher Vorsicht geboten sein, oder?

Wie beurteilt Ihr die Situation dort? Lässt man das angeln dort im Moment besser? 
Bitte um Info.

Gruss
Dietmar


----------



## wilhelm (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

Hallo.
Also ich denke das die Sache durch die vielen Niederschläge schon recht verdünnt sein sollte,so das ich mir eine Gesundheitsgefährdung eigentlich nur schwer vorstellen kann.
Ich denke auch das der Niederländische Staat soweit verläßlich ist das er bei einer Gesundheitsgefahr einschreiten würde (Angel Badeverbot bzw Verwertungsverbot für Fische ).
Aber wenn du zweifel hast und trotzdem Angeln willst, was hältst du davon die Tiere einfach zurück zu setzen, dann kannst du ruhiger schlafen und die Fischlein dürften sich so eines längeren Lebens erfreuen.:mPetri von Wilhelm dem Angelsüchtigen:m


----------



## DidiNRW (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

Habe mir den Bereich gerade mal über Google Earth angesehen.

Nähe der Ortschaft Panheel gibt es einen Baggersee "Bosmolenplas". Der hat keine Verbindung zur Maas wie ich das sehe. Das dürfte doch dann kien Problem sein, was meint Ihr?

Laut meiner Erlaubnisliste der Maas Seen um Limburg darf man dort angeln. 

Kennt einer den See. Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## wilhelm (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*



DidiNRW schrieb:


> Habe mir den Bereich gerade mal über Google Earth angesehen.
> 
> Nähe der Ortschaft Panheel gibt es einen Baggersee "Bosmolenplas". Der hat keine Verbindung zur Maas wie ich das sehe. Das dürfte doch dann kien Problem sein, was meint Ihr?
> 
> ...


Ja das geht und der See ist auch recht gut.:vik:


----------



## David31882 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

was haltet ihr von grundwasser??denke dochmal das die maas mit den seen unterirdisch verbunden ist....hmmm denke die maas um roermond dürfte net al zu sehr davon betroffen sein.ich fahre heut hin und waren letztes WE auch dort und sah keine toten fische alle sind gesprungen, aber ich würde sie wieder rein setzen um auf nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## David31882 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

also zurück von meinem ausflug an die maas kann ich viele bisse verzeichnen.darunter 4 an die 40-50cm Brassen und 3 mittel grosse Barsche.


----------



## Zanderjoe (23. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

Fahr heute auch noch an die Maas! Werd mir das ganze mal anschauen und die eine oder andere Rute reinschmeissen! Vielleicht tut sich ja was auf KöFi!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!|kopfkrat

Mal schauen ob die Zander aktiv sind!  Fänd ich traurig wenn sich nichts tut!


Gruss
 Zanderjoe!!:m


----------



## marca (24. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

Hi Joe,
wie wars am Wasser??
Wollte heute abend auch mal los.
Hoffe,die belgische Suppe wurde vom vielen Regen weggespült und es erholt sich langsam wieder alles.


----------



## David31882 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*



Zanderjoe schrieb:


> Fahr heute auch noch an die Maas! Werd mir das ganze mal anschauen und die eine oder andere Rute reinschmeissen!



musst ja nicht direkt dein equipment wegwerfen.leben bestimmt noch welche


----------



## marca (25. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

Gestern abend war ich mit den Jungs am Wasser.
Eine dicke tote Rotfeder kam vorbeigetrieben.
Was aber nichts wirklich schlimmes heißen soll.
Vielleicht sogar Altersschwäche.
Ansonsten gab es drei nette Zander und zwei gute Barsche(35 und 39cm) auf Gummi.
Also, ganz tot ist der Fluß,zum Glück!!!!, nicht.


----------



## krauthis7 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*

supi petri zum fang ,,dann gibts ja doch noch hoffnung


----------



## Zanderjoe (27. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln nach Giftunfall an der Maas*



marca schrieb:


> Hi Joe,
> wie wars am Wasser??
> Wollte heute abend auch mal los.
> Hoffe,die belgische Suppe wurde vom vielen Regen weggespült und es erholt sich langsam wieder alles.



War uns zu heikel! Sind an einen See hinter Venlo gefahren! 
Kriegten leider ins Cabrio nicht alles fürs Nachtangeln rein und haben nur das nötigste gepackt um in der Nähe angeln zu gehen! Haben auf rotauge und Schleie ausgeworfen, aber leider haben nur Rotaugen gebissen!


----------

